# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الأردن >  قانون براءات الاختراع الاردني رقم (32) لسنة ‏1999‏

## هيثم الفقى

قانون براءات الاختراع الاردني 
قانون براءات الاختراعات
رقم (32) لسنة ‏1999‏
(نشر في الجريدة الرسمية رقم 4389 تاريخ 1/11/1999)المادة (1) 
يسمى هذا القانون (قانون براءات الاختراعات لسنة 1999) ويعمل به بعد مرور ثلاثين يوماً على نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.
المادة (2)
يكون للكلمات والعبارات التالية حيثما وردت في هذا القانون المعاني المخصصة لها أدناه إلا إذا دلت القرينة على غير ذلك 
الوزارة : وزارة الصناعة و التجارة.
الوزير : وزير الصناعة والتجارة .
الاختراع : أي فكرة إبداعية يتوصل إليها المخترع في أي من مجالات التقنية وتتعلق بمنتج أو بطريقة أو بكليهما تؤدي عملياً الى حل مشكلة معينة في أي من هذه المجالات . 
البراءة : الشهادة الممنوحة لحماية الاختراع.
مالك البراءة : الشخص الطبيعي أو المعنوي الذي منحت له البراءة . 
السجل : سجل الاختراعات 
المسجل : مسجل الاختراعات في الوزارة 
المادة (3) 
يكون الاختراع قابلاً للحماية بالبراءة بتوافر الشروط التالية:
أ - 1. اذا كان جديداً من حيث التقنية الصناعية غير مسبوق بالكشف عنه للجمهور في أي مكان في العالم بالوصف المكتوب أو الشفوي أو عن طريق الاستعمال أو بأي وسيلة أخرى يتحقق بها العلم بمضمون الاختراع قبل تاريخ ايداع تسجيل الاختراع أو قبل تاريخ اولوية ذلك الطلب المدعى به وفق احكام هذا القانون . 
2. ولا يعتد بالكشف عن الاختراع للجمهور إذا حدث خلال الأشهر الاثني عشر السابقة لتاريخ ايداع طلب تسجيله او لتاريخ الادعاء بأولوية الطلب ، وكان نتيجة تصرف قام به طلب التسجيل او بسبب عمل غير محق من الغير ضده .
ب - اذا كان منطوياً على نشاط ابتكاري لم يكن التوصل إليه بديهياً لرجل المهنة العادي المطلع على حالة التقنية الصناعية السابقة لموضوع الاختراع . 
ج - اذا كان قابلاً للتطبيق الصناعي بحيث يمكن صنعه أو استعماله في أي نوع من أنواع الزراعة أو صيد السمك أو الخدمات أو الصناعة بأوسع معانيها ، ويشمل ذلك الحرف اليدوية. 
المادة (4) : 
لا تمنح البراءة في أي من الحالات التالية : 
أ - 1. الاختراعات التي يترتب على استغلالها إخلال بالآداب العامة أو النظام العام .
2. الاختراعات التي يكون منع استغلالها تجارياً ضرورياً لحماية الحياة أو الصحة البشرية أو الحيوانية أو النباتية أو لتجنب الإضرار الشديد بالبيئة . 
ويشترط لتطبيق أحكام البندين (1،2) من هذه الفقرة ان لا يكون منع الحماية مقرراً لمجرد النص على منع استغلال هذا الاختراع بموجب التشريعات الاخرى السارية المفعول . 
ب - الاكتشافات والنظريات العلمية والطرق الرياضية 
ج - طرق التشخيص والعلاج والجراحة ، اللازمة لمعالجة البشر أو الحيوانات . 
د - النباتات والحيوانات ، باستثناء الأحياء الدقيقة . 
هـ - الطرق البيولوجية لانتاج النباتات والحيوانات فيما عدا الطرق غير البيولوجية والبيولوجية الدقيقة . 
و - الاختراعات التي مضى على تقديم مالكها بتسجيلها أول مرة من خارج المملكة أكثر من ثمانية عشر شهراً قبل تاريخ تقديم طلب تسجيلها في المملكة . 
المادة (5) :
يكون الحق في منح البراءة على النحو التالي:
أ - للمخترع أو لمن تؤول إليه ملكية البراءة .
ب - 1. إذا كان الاختراع نتيجة عمل مشترك بين عدة أشخاص ، كان الحق في البراءة لهم جميعاً شراكة وبالتساوي بينهم ، ما لم يتفقوا على غير ذلك.
2. أما إذا توصل إلى الاختراع أشخاص عدة وكان كل منهم مستقلاً عن الآخر، يكون الحق في البراءة للأسبق في ايداع طلبه لدى المسجل.
ج - 1. لصاحب العمل متى كان الاختراع ناتجاً عن عقد عمل يلزم العامل بالقيام بنشاط ابتكاري معين ، ما لم ينص العقد على غير ذلك .
2. وإذا كان للاختراع قيمة اقتصادية تفوق توقعات الطرفين عند توقيع العقد فيستحق العامل المخترع تعويضاً عادلاً يتناسب مع هذه القيمة ، وإذا لم يتفق الطرفان على مقدار هذا التعويض فيتم تحديده بقرار من المحكمة المختصة.
د - 1. اذا توصل العامل غير المكلف بالقيام بنشاط ابتكاري بموجب عقد العمل الى اختراع ذي علاقة بمجال نشاط صاحب العمل مستخدماً في ذلك خبرات أو وثائق أو أدوات صاحب العمل أو مواده الأولية الموضوعية تحت تصرفه، فعليه أن يعلم صاحب العمل فوراً بإشعار كتابي عن اختراعه ويكون الحق في ذلك الاختراع للعامل المخترع اذا انقضت أربعة أشهر من تاريخ تقديم الإشعار أو من تاريخ علم صاحب العمل باختراع ايهما أسبق اذا لم يبد صاحب العمل رغبته في تملك الاختراع بإشعار كتابي . 
2. اذا أبدى صاحب العمل رغبته في تملك الاختراع خلال المدة المحددة في البنـد (1) من هذه الفقرة يعتبر الاختراع من حقه من تاريخ التوصل إليه ويستحق العامل المخترع تعويضا عادلا يؤخذ فيه بعين الاعتبار اهمية الاختراع وقيمته الاقتصادية ، وكل فائدة تعود منه على صاحب العمل . وإذا لم يتفق الطرفان على مقدار التعويض يتم تحديده بقرار من المحكمة المختصة . 
المادة (6) : 
يعمل بأحكام الفقرتين (ج) و (د) من المادة (5) من هذا القانون على الرغم مما ورد في أي تشريع اخر ، كما يعتبر باطلا كل اتفاق يعطي العامل المخترع حقوقا تقل عما نصت عليه هاتان الفقرتان .
المادة (7) : 
أ - ينظم في الوزارة تحت إشراف المسجل سجل يسمى (سجل الاختراعات) تدون فيه جميع البيانات المتعلقة بالاختراعات واسماء مالكيها وعناوينهم والبراءات الممنوحة لهم، وما طرأ عليها ما إجراءات وتصرفات قانونية بما في ذلك: 
1. أي تحويل او تنازل او نقل ملكية أو ترخيص من مالك البراءة للغير باستعمالها مع مراعاة ما في عقد الترخيص من سرية :
2. الرهن او الحجز الذي يوقع على البراءة او أي قيد على استعمالها . 
ب - يحق للجمهور الاطلاع على السجل وفقا للتعليمات التي يصدرها الوزير لهذه الغاية ويتم نشرها في الجريدة الرسمية . 
ج - يجوز استعمال الحاسوب الآلي لتسجيل البراءات وبياناتها ، وتكون البيانات والوثائق المستخرجة منه والمصدقة من المسجل حجة على الكافة . 
تسجيل الاختراع
المادة (8) : 
أ - يحق لأي شخص ان يتقدم بطلب لتسجيل اختراع على النموذج المعد لهذه الغاية وفق الإجراءات التالية:- 
1. ايداع طلب تسجيل الاختراع لدى المسجل مرفقا به وصفا تفصيليا للاختراع يتضمن افصاحا واضحا وكاملا يكفي لتمكين شخص ذي خبرة في مجال ذلك الاختراع من تنفيذه مع بيان أفضل اسلوب يعلم به المخترع بتاريخ التقدم بالطلب او بتاريخ اسبقيته لغايات تنفيذ الاختراع .
2. تقديم بيانات كاملة عن الطلبات التي قدمها في أي دولة اخرى لتسجيل الاختراع نفسه قبل تقديم طلبه او في الوقت نفسه والنتائج التي اسفرت عنها هذه الطلبات، وإذا قدمت طلبات تتعلق بمواد بيولوجية او احياء دقيقة فعلى طالب التسجيل ان يقدم ما يثبت انه قد قدم عينات الى احد المراكز المتخصصة . 
3. ابراز ما يثبت حق طالب التسجيل في البراءة اذا لم يكن هو المخترع . 
4. تحديد العناصر التي يرغب في حمايتها شريطة ان تكون واضحة ومدعمه بوصف كامل ، ويجوز استعمال الرسوم التوضيحية لتفسيرها اذا دعت الحاجة ذلك . 
5. تضمين الطلب ملخصا مختصراً عن مواصفات الاختراع والعناصر الجديدة المطلوب حمايتها واسم المخترع وطالب البراءة وعنوان كليهما وذلك لغايات النشر في الجريدة الرسمية . 

ب - يعتبر تاريخ تسلم المسجل الطلب تاريخا لإيداعه شريطة ان يكون مستوفيا البيانات ومرفقا به الوثائق التي يقتضيها النظام التي يصدر لهذه الغاية . 
ج - للمسجل ان يكلف طالب التسجيل إجراء تعديلات على الطلب واستكمال البيانات التي يتطلبها هذا القانون او النظام الذي يصدر بموجبه على ان لا تتجاوز هذا التعديلات ما تم الافصاح عنه في الطلب الاصلي ، فاذا لم يقم باستكمال ما كلفه به المسجل خلال المدة التي يحددها النظام اعتبر طالب التسجيل فاقدا لحقه في الطلب بقرار يصدره المسجل ولمقدم الطلب ان يطعن في هذا القرار لدى محكمة العدل العليا خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ تبليغه . 
المادة (9) : 
أ - يجب ان يقتصر طلب التسجيل على اختراع واحد او مجموعة من الاختراعات المترابطة باعتبارها تمثل مفهوما ابتكاريا واحدا . 
ب - لطالب التسجيل قبل صدور القرار بمنح البراءة ان يعدل في طلبه المودع لدى المسجل شريطة ألا يتجاوز التعديل ما تم الافصاح عنه في الطلب الاصلي . 
ج - لطالب التسجيل ان يجزء طلبه الى طلبات فرعية قبل صدور القرار بمنح البراءة شريطة ان لا يتجاوز أي طلب فرعي ما تم الافصاح عنه في الطلب الاصلي ويعتبر تاريخ ايداع الطلب الاصلي او تاريخ الاولوية تاريخ ايداع للطلب الفرعي .
المادة (10) : 
أ - 1. لطالب التسجيل ان يضمن طلبه ادعاء بحق اولوية طلب قدمه او تقدم به سلفه وتم ايداعه بتاريخ سابق لدى أي دولة ترتبط مع الأردن باتفاقية ثنائية أو جماعية لحماية الملكية الصناعية شريطة ايداع طلب التسجيل في المملكة خلال مدة لا تزيد على اثنى عشر شهرا تحسب من اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ ايداع الطلب الاول . 
2. اذا تضمن طلب التسجيل الادعاء بحق الأولوية فللمسجل ان يكلف طالب التسجيل خلال المهلة المقررة بالنظام تقديم صورة طبق الأصل عن ايداعه الأول من المكتب الذي اودع لديه ذلك الطلب ويعتبر تاريخ ايداع طلب التسجيل في هذه الحالة هو التاريخ ذاته الذي اودع فيه الطلب البلد الأجنبي وفقا لاتفاقية باريس لحماية الملكية الصناعية . 
ب - اذا لم يثبت طالب التسجيل حق الاولوية وفقا للفقرة (أ) من هذا المادة يسجل طلبه بتاريخ ايداعه لدى المسجل . 
المادة (11) :
مع مراعاة احكام هذا القانون ، يحق لورثة المتوفى الذي احرز اختراعا ولم يتقدم بطلب لتسجيله التقدم بطلب لتسجيل الاختراع باسمهم على ان يذكر اسم المخترع في هذه الحالة.
المادة (12) : 

لطالب التسجيل التقدم بطلب لتعديل مواصفات الاختراع او الرسومات التوضيحية قبل النشر في الجريدة الرسمية مع بيان ماهية التعديل او اسبابه شريطة ألا تؤدي هذه التعديلات الى المساس بجوهر الاختراع او ما افصح عنه الطلب الاصلي ويتبع في طلب التعديل الإجراءات نفسها لطلب التسجيل الاصلي . 
المادة (13) : 

أ - اذا استوفى طلب التسجيل الشروط المقررة في هذا القانون يعلن المسجل قبوله ويمنح طالب التسجيل موافقة مبدئية بذلك في الجريدة الرسمية متضمنا ملخصا عن مواصفات الاختراع وأي رسوم أو بيانات متعلقة به ان وجدت وتحدد المدة التي ينبغي النشر خلالها والبيانات الواجب نشرها بموجب نظام يصدر لهذه الغاية . 
ب - 1. مع مراعاة احكام المادة (36) من هذا القانون يمنح طالب التسجيل حماية مؤقتة خلال المدة الواقعة بين تاريخ قبول الطلب ومنحه البراءة ، ويحق له خلال هذه المدة استغلال الاختراع واتخاذ الإجراءات لاثبات أي تعد عليه.
2. يحق لطالب التسجيل بعد منحه البراءة اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية لوقف التعدي على اختراعه والمطالبة بتعويض اذا ما استمر التعدي على اختراعه . 
المادة (14) : 
يجوز لأي شخص الاعتراض لدى المسجل خلال مدة ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ نشر إعلان في الجريدة الرسمية بالموافقة المبدئية على قبول طلب تسجيل الاختراع ، وتحدد إجراءات الاعتراض والحالات التي يجوز فيها تمديد مدة الاعتراض والتبليغات بموجب نظام يصدر لهذه الغاية. 

المادة (15) : 
أ - اذا لم يقدم اعتراض على تسجيل الاختراع أو تم رفض الاعتراض على هذا التسجيل يصدر المسجل قراره بمنح البراءة بعد استيفاء الرسوم المقررة . 
ب - اذا توفي طالب تسجيل الاختراع تمنح البراءة لخلفه القانوني بعد تقديم الوثائق المؤيدة لذلك. 
المادة (16) : 
لا يتحمل المسجل أي مسؤولية عن جدة الاختراع او ابتكاريته او قابليته للتطبيق الصناعي أو مطابقته للمواصفات الحقيقية للاختراع وما يحققه من نفع وتقع مسؤولية كل ذلك على مالك البراءة . 
المادة (17) : 
مدة حماية الاختراع عشرون سنة تبدأ من تاريخ ايداع طلب تسجيله وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون . 
المادة (18) : 
أ - يحق لمالك البراءة اذا اجرى تحسينا او تعديلا على اختراعه الأصلي الحصول على براءة إضافية وتكون سارية المفعول للمدة المتبقية من مدة حماية الاختراع الأصلي ما دامت البراءة الأصلية سارية المفعول . 
ب - تخضع البراءة الإضافية لأحكام هذا القانون المتعلقة بالبراءة الأصلية . 
المادة (19) : 
تحدد الرسوم التي تستوفى عن طلبات تسجيل الاختراعات ومنح البراءات والبراءات الإضافية بموجب نظام خاص يصدر لهذه الغاية . 
المادة (20) : 
أ - تحدد إجراءات وأسس الحماية المؤقتة للاختراعات التي يعرضها أي مخترع في المعارض التي تقام في المملكة أو خارجها بنظام يصدر لهذه الغاية . 
ب - لا يترتب على الحماية المؤقتة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ ) من هذه المادة تمديد مدة حق الأولوية المنصوص عليه في هذا القانون . 
حقوق مالك البراءة
المادة (21) : 
أ - يكتسب مالك البراءة الحقوق التالية :- 
1. منع الغير اذا لم يحصل على موافقة مالك البراءة من صنع المنتج موضوع الاختراع أو استغلاله أو استخدامه او عرضه للبيع أو بيعه او استيراده ، اذا كان موضوع البراءة منتجا.
2. منع الغير اذا لم يحصل على موافقة مالك البراءة من استعمال طريقة الصنع ، او استعمال المنتج المصنوع مباشرة بهذه الطريقة أو عرضه للبيع أو بيعه او استيراده ، اذا كان موضوع البراءة طريقة صنع . 
ب - يحق لمالك البراءة التنازل عنها للغير او التعاقد على الترخيص باستغلالها .
ج - على الرغم مما ورد في هذا القانون او أي تشريع اخر لا يعتبر القيام بإجراء عمليات البحث والتطوير والتقدم بطلبات للحصول على الموافقة بالتسويق للمنتج عملاً من أعمال التعدي المدني أو الجزائي قبل انتهاء مدة حماية البراءة . 
التراخيص باستغلال الاختراعات
المادة (22) :
للوزير أن يمنح ترخيصاُ باستغلال الاختراع لغير مالك البراءة ودون موافقته في أي من الحالات التالية:
أ - اذا كان استخدام الجهات الحكومية ذات العلاقة أو الغير ممن ترخص له هذه الجهات باستخدام البراءة هو ضرورة للأمن القومي أو لحالات طارئة أو لأغراض منفعة عامة غير تجارية ، على أن يتم تبليغ مالك البراءة عندما يصبح ذلك ممكناً.
ب - اذا لم يقم مالك البراءة باستغلالها او اذا كان استغلاله لها دون الكفاية قبل انقضاء ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ منح البراءة او أربع سنوات من تاريخ ايداع طلب تسجيلها، أي المدتين تنقضي مؤخراً إلا انه يجوز للوزير ان يقرر منح مالك البراءة مهلة إضافية اذا تبين له ان أسبابا خارجة عن إرادة مالك البراءة قد حالت دون ذلك . 
ج - اذا تقرر قضائيا أو إداريا ان مالك البراءة يمارس حقوقه على نحو يمنع الغير من المنافسة المشروعة . 
المادة (23) : 
يراعى عند إصدار الترخيص ما يلي:
أ - أن يبت في طلب استخدام الترخيص وفقا لظروف هذا الطلب وفي كل حالة على حدة. 

ب - أن يكون طالب الترخيص قد سعى الى الحصول على ترخيص من مالك البراءة باستغلالها بأسعار وشروط معقولة ، ولم يتوصل معه الى اتفاق خلال فترة زمنية معقوله وذلك في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (ب) من المادة (22) من هذا القانون . 
ج - أن يقتصر نطاق استخدام الترخيص ومدته ، على الغرض الذي منح الترخيص من اجله واذا كان طلب الترخيص ذا علاقة بتقنية أشباه الموصلات فلا يمنح إلا لأغراض المنفعة العامة غير التجارية أو لتصحيح ممارسات قررت جهة قضائية أو إدارية مختصة أنها مقيدة للمنافسة. 
د - ان لا يكون الترخيص باستغلال البراءة حصرا على من منح له . 
هـ - ان لا يتم التنازل عن الترخيص للغير . 
و - ان يكون منح الترخيص بهدف الوفاء باحتياجات السوق المحلية وذلك في غير الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (ج) من المادة (22) من هذا القانون . 
ز - أن يحصل طالب البراءة على تعويض عادل تراعى فيه القيمة الاقتصادية للاختراع . 
المادة (24) : 
للوزير من تلقاء نفسه أو بناء على طلب من مالك البراءة إلغاء الترخيص اذا زالت الأسباب التي أدت الى منحه ، ولا يحول هذا الإلغاء دون الحفاظ على حقـوق من له علاقة بهـذا الترخيص .
المادة (25) : 
تحديد الإجراءات الخاصة بالترخيص باستغلال البراءة وفقاً لنظام يصدر لهذه الغاية . 
المادة (26) : 
يجوز الطعن في أي قرار يصدره الوزير بالترخيص ، لدى محكمة العدل العليا ، خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ تبليغه لذوي الشأن . 
انتقال ملكية البراءة ورهنها والحجز عليها
المادة (27) :
أ - يجوز نقل ملكية البراءة كليا او جزئيا بعوض او بغير عوض او رهنها او الحجز عليها.
ب - ينقل بالميراث الحق في ملكية البراءة وجميع ما يتعلق بها من حقوق . 
المادة (28) : 
لا يحتج تجاه الغير بنقل ملكية البراءة ولا برهنها إلا من تاريخ قيد ذلك في السجل ، ويتم نشر ذلك في الجريدة الرسمية . 
المادة (29) : 
تحدد إجراءات نقل ملكية البراءة ورهنها وحجزها وسائر التصرفات القانونية المتعلقة بها بموجب تعليمات يصدرها الوزير لهذه الغاية ويتم نشرها في الجريدة الرسمية . 
انقضاء براءة الاختراع وبطلاتها
المادة (30) : 
أ - تنقضي البراءة والحقوق المترتبة عليها في أي من الحالات التالية :- 
1. انقضاء مدة حماية البراءة المحددة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون . 
2. صدور حكم قطعي ببطلان البراءة من الجهة القضائية المختصة . 
3. التخلف عن دفع الرسوم السنوية وما يترتب عليها من مبالغ إضافية بعد مرور ستة اشهر من تاريخ استحقاقها .
ب - يعلن المسجل عن البراءات المنقضية وفق أحكام الفقرة (أ ) من هذا المادة بالطريقة التي يحددها نظام يصدر لهذه الغاية. 
ج - 1. لكل ذي مصلحة ، أن يلجأ الى محكمة العدل العليا للحكم بإبطال البراءة التي منحت مخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون ، ويشطب المسجل البراءة من السجل في حالة صدور حكم الإبطال. 
2. للمسجل ان يشطب البراءة اذا تبيـن لـه أنها منحت خلافا للشروط الواردة في هذا القانون ويكون قراره قابلا للطعن أمام محكمة العدل العليا وتستمر الحماية المقررة للبراءة لحين صدور قرار المحكمة . 
وكلاء تسجيل الملكية الصناعية
المادة (31) : 
أ - 1. لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يزاول مهنة وكيل تسجيل الملكية الفكرية أو يظهر نفسه بهذه الصفة ، ما لم يكن مسجلا لدى المسجل في السجل المخصص لهذه الغاية أو محامياً مسجلاً في سجل نقابة المحامين المزاولين . 

2. يعاقب من قبل المحكمة المختصة كل من يخالف البند (1) من هذه الفقرة بغرامة لا تقل عن ألف دينار أردني ولا تزيد على خمسة آلاف دينار أردني . 
ب - تحدد الشروط الواجب توافرها فيمن يحق له مزاولة مهنة وكـيل تسجـل الملكيـة الصناعية بموجب نظام يصدر لهذه الغاية . 
الجرائم والعقوبات
المادة (32) :
أ - يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة اشهر ولا تزيد على سنة واحدة أو بغرامة لا تقل عن مائة دينار ، ولا تزيد على ثلاثة آلاف دينار أو بكلتا العقوبتين ، كل من ارتكب بسوء نية فعلا من الأفعال التالية: 
1. قلد اختراعا منحت به براءة وفق أحكام هذا القانون لغايات تجارية أو صناعية. 
2. باع أو أحرز بقصد البيع أو للتداول أو استورد من الخارج منتجات مقلدة لموضوع الاختراع اذا كان الاختراع مسجلا في المملكة . 
3. وضع بيانات مضللة تؤدي الى الاعتقاد بالحصول على البراءة أو ترخيص باستغلالها على منتجاته أو علامته التجارية أو إعلاناته أو أدوات التعبئة الخاصة به . 
ب - تسري أحكام الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة على الشروع في ارتكاب أي فعل من الأفعال المنصوص عليها فيها أو المساعدة أو التحريض على ارتكابها. 
ج - لمالك البراءة المطالبة بالتعويض عن أي عطل أو ضرر لحق به جراء ارتكاب أي من الأفعال المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين (أ) و (ب) من هذه المادة . 
الإجراءات التحفظية والعقوبات الأخرى
المادة (33) :
أ - لمالك البراءة المسجلة في المملكة عند إقامة دعواه المدنية أو الجزائية أو أثناء النظر فيها أن يطلب من المحكمة ما يلي ، على ان يكون طلبه مشفوعاً بكفالة مصرفية أو نقدية تقبلها المحكمة :-
1. وقف التعدي.
2. الحجز التحفظي على المنتجات موضوع التعدي أينما وجدت.
3. المحافظة على الأدلة ذات الصلة بالتعدي.
ب - لمالك البراءة الذي يدعي بالتعدي عليها قبل إقامة دعواه المدنية أو الجزائية أن يطلب من المحكمة اتخاذ أي من الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة دون تبليغ المستدعى ضده إذا اثبت أنه مالك البراءة وإن حقوقه قد حصل التعدي عليها أو أن التعدي عليها قد أصبح وشيكاً ومن المحتمل أن يلحق به ضرر يتعذر تداركه في حال وقوعه ، او يخشى من اختفاء دليل أو إتلافه ، على أن تكون الطلبات مشفوعة بكفالة مصرفية أو نقدية تقبلها المحكمة ، ويحق للمستدعى ضده أن يستأنف هذا القرار خلال ثمانية أيام من تاريخ تبلغه أو تفهمه له ويعتبر قرار محكمة الاستئناف قطعياً.
ج - إذا لم يقم مالك البراءة دعواه خلال ثمانية أيام من تاريخ إجابة المحكمة لطلبه فتعتبر جميع الإجراءات المتخذة بهذا الشأن ملغاة.
د - للمحكمة بناء على طلب المدعى عليه مشفوعاً بكفالة مصرفية أو نقدية تقبلها المحكمة أن توقف الإجراء التحفظي المتضمن إغلاق المحل التجاري أو المصنع أو غيره ، ويكون هذا القرار قابلاً للاستئناف خلال ثمانية أيام من تاريخ تبليغه ويعتبر قرار محكمة الاستئناف بهذا الشأن قطعياً.
هـ - للمدعى عليه أن يطالب بتعويض عادل إذا ثبت بنتيجة الدعوى أن المدعي غير محق في دعواه أو أنه لم يقم بتسجيل دعواه خلال المدة المقررة.
و - وفي جميع الأحوال يحق للمحكمة الاستعانة برأي الخبراء المختصين لغايات تنفيذ أحكام هذه المادة.
ز - للمحكمة أن تقرر مصادرة المنتجات والأدوات والمواد المستعملة بصورة رئيسية في صنع المنتجات أو التي ارتكب التعدي بها أو نشأ منها ، وللمحكمة أن تأمر بإتلافها أو التصرف بها في غير الأغراض التجارية.
المادة (34) :
أ - للمحكمة أن تكلف المدعى عليه في أي إجراء مدني يتعلق بالتعدي على حقوق صاحب البراءة الواردة في هذا القانون بإثبات أن طريقة تصنيع منتجه المطابق لمنتج صاحب البراءة تختلف عن طريقة التصنيع المحمية بالبراءة وذلك إذا تم الإنتاج دون موافقة صاحب البراءة ، وتوفر احتمال كبير أن يكون المنتج المطابق قد صنع وفق الطريقة المحمية بالبراءة ولم يتمكن صاحب الحق في البراءة من تحديد الطريقة التي استخدمت فعلاً عبر بذل جهود معقولة في ذلك السبيل.
ب - 1. على المحكمة ان تراعى حين طلب الدليل بمقتضى الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة المصالح المشروعة للمدعى عليهم بحماية أسرارهم الصناعية والتجارية.
2. إذا تعرضت هذه الأسرار للكشف عنها عند النظر في الدعوى التي أقامها المدعي ولم يكن محقاً فيها، فيحق للمدعى عليه المطالبة بالعطل والضرر والتعويض بقرار تصدره المحكمة.
أحكام ختامية
المادة (35) : 
تسري أحكام هذا القانون على البراءات الممنوحة بمقتضى قانون امتيازات الاختراعات والرسوم رقم (22) لسنة 1953 وتعديلاته والتي ما زالت سارية المفعول عند نفاذ احكام هذا القانون.
المادة (36) :
أ - تمنح براءة عن طريق التصنيع والعمليات الكيمائية الخاصة المتعلقة بالمنتجات الكيمائية، والعقاقير الطبية أو المركبات الصيدلانية أو الأغذية.
ب - يجوز بعد سريان مفعول أحكام هذا القانون تقديم طلبات لتسجيل الاختراعات التي تتضمن حماية المنتج النهائي للمنتجات الكيميائية المتعلقة بالعقاقير الطبية أو المركبات الصيدلانية أو الأغذية.
ج - لا يتم البت في الطلبات المقدمة المشار إليها في الفقرة (ب) السابقة إلا بعد نفاذ احكام هذه المادة.
د - مع مراعاة ما ورد في أي تشريع آخر ، للوزير أن يمنح طالب تسجيل اختراع في المملكة حقاً حصرياً في تسويق المنتجات الكيمائية المتعلقة بالأدوية الطبية أو المركبات الصيدلانية أو الأغذية التي يشملها موضوع الاختراع لمدة خمس سنوات أو حتى تاريخ منح البراءة أو رفضها أيهما اقل اذا تحقق بعد نفاذ احكام هذه المادة ما يلي: 
1. تقديم طلب للحصول على براءة اختراع في المملكة يتعلق بالمنتجات المذكورة في هذه المادة. 
2. تقديم طلب براءة اختراع في بلد آخر عضو في منظمة التجارة العالمية وتم منح البراءة . 
3. منح تصريح لتسويق المنتج في ذلك البلد الآخر. 
4. منح إجازة من وزارة الصحة بتسجيل الدواء في المملكة . 
هـ - 1. تسري أحكام الفقرتين (ج) و (د) من هذه المادة بعد مرور شهر على اتخاذ قرار من مجلس الوزراء يقضي بذلك خلال مدة لا تتجاوز ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ انضمام الأردن لمنظمة التجارة العالمية. 
2. في حالة عدم صدور القرار المشار إليه في البند (1) من هذه الفقرة تسري أحكام الفقرتين المذكورتين حكماً بانتهاء مدة الثلاث سنوات المذكورة .
المادة (37) :
لا تحول أحكام هذا القانون دون السماح لأي شخص باستيراد أي مواد أو بضائع من طرف ثالث اذا كان الطرف يتمتع بالحماية القانونية لبراءة الاختراع نفسها المحمية في المملكة ، اذا كان الاستيراد مشروعا ويتفق مع مبادئ المنافسة التجارية ويراعي القيمة الاقتصادية لبراءة الاختراع المحمية بشكل عادل . 
المادة (38) : 
يصدر مجلس الوزراء الأنظمة اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون بما في ذلك الرسوم الواجب استيفاؤها . 
المادة (39) : 
تلغى أحكام قانون امتيازات الاختراعات والرسوم رقم (22) لسنة 1953 وتعديلاته وأحكام أي تشريع أخر الى المدى الذي تتعارض فيه مع أحكام هذا القانون . 
المادة (40) : 
رئيس الوزراء والوزراء مكلفون بتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون . 

20/9/1999 فيصل بن الحسين

----------

